# Hey! MEEEEEEEOOOOW!



## ~Kitty~ (Jan 2, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi! im ~Kitty~. my real name is Emilie, but still call me ~kitty. my sister is Catz rule. My best friend is Hayley, and she is Spuzzy. I have a blue cream persian called Gracie, and my sister has a himalayan called Amie. We have a kitty friend call Whiskey who is the neighbors cat but we love him more and we feed him sometimes, so we have sort of adopted him.
On January 15, we are going to get a third cat called Christie! Three days ago we got 2 guppies (fish) and then the next day we begged our mom to get a tank. i loooooove cats! i especially like persians, cuz all of my kitties are persians and they are fluffy!

~Kitty~


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey there and welcome to the forums


----------



## Purr... (Dec 31, 2004)

*Hello!*

Hello and welcome to the forums, I really love persians and was going to finally have one earlier this year but fate intervened and gave me two beautiful Burmese instead (a breed I would of never considered). Is Christie a Persian?


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## ~Kitty~ (Jan 2, 2005)

Yes, she is a persian. of corse u would know, Catzrule, shes also gunna be ur cat!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the Forums


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

welcome to the forums!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Persians are so fluffy and cute, post pictures of your cats


----------



## ~Kitty~ (Jan 2, 2005)

thanx for the welcome! 
my mom just got a new digicam and im gunna take pics of my cats and then post them soon!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome all of you to Cat Forum. You will enjoy it here. Post lots of picture of your kitties!


----------



## ~Kitty~ (Jan 2, 2005)

thanx! i will asap.


----------

